

The dangers of working for a startup vs a corporation - TikiTakaTechy
http://tikitakatechy.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/where-should-a-technologist-work-part-1/

======
TikiTakaTechy
This is my first ever real blog post, id love any feedback especially from HN,
as i spend quite a bit of time reading on here.

Thanks a million.

